# Very interesting



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Just found this in Pinterest and I have to share

Joining blanket square Cast on three stitches on dpn. Slip last stitch to rh needle, pick up edge stick, pass slip stitch back to left needle, knit 2tog, knit middle stitch, not for pop edge...

I am going to have to give it a try...as soon as I can knit again


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

That looks interesting - very neat.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Love it, thank you
Janallyn


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I will need to give that a try. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## DDowd (Nov 6, 2013)

What a wonderful option. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Makes a lovely, classic flat join


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice option! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SA_Mary (Aug 12, 2016)

Awesome! I like this a lot!!!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I will definitely try that. Thank you. It looks very neat.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful join but not sure I follow. Do you have a link to the Pinterest source? Kind of an Icord join.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bookmarked, thank you.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks so much better than my joins for afghans!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Beautiful join but not sure I follow. Do you have a link to the Pinterest source? Kind of an Icord join.


I would like that information as well.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful cable knit. Well done!


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Look good. After all the fine cable work, you don’t want a shabby looking finish! Worth the time to finish it off beautifully.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

a very nice finish


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Great idea. I hate sewing things together.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I’m sorry all of you ho asked about the link that was all it was on the Pinterest post.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that is a great hint. Thank you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the look of that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a nice join. So neat.


----------



## octopus (Jun 29, 2019)

Just in time! I have been dreading the task of joining an almost- complete afghan as my mattress stitch leaves much to be desired. This sounds like a great improvement!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Very interesting, and looks heaps better than the traditional seam! Thanks.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

This same picture & technique was on a previous KP post in 2016. Here is the link. Scroll down to the two posts by Jayceebee.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399409-1.html


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this new way to join squares. Looks nice!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That looks very interesting.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Good share! Thank you.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Laceluvr Thanks I went back and copied and pasted the instructions,for future use. Lots of ladies at my knitting club will be interested in this join


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Lovely join, thank you!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, very neat. It’s a variation of the e-cord technique. ????


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I want to try it too- looks so neat. Sharron


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks nice! I wonder if I could do it?


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> This same picture & technique was on a previous KP post in 2016. Here is the link. Scroll down to the two posts by Jayceebee.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399409-1.html


Thanks so much.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That's also one of the ways of joining machine-knitted pieces, with the center stitches are also knitted on the machine.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> Just found this in Pinterest and I have to share
> 
> Joining blanket square Cast on three stitches on dpn. Slip last stitch to rh needle, pick up edge stick, pass slip stitch back to left needle, knit 2tog, knit middle stitch, not for pop edge...
> 
> I am going to have to give it a try...as soon as I can knit again


Please provide link on Pinterest! Love this


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Thanks or fsharing, has a great look!
I, too would like link.


----------



## Gail Stairs (Jan 6, 2016)

I have done this joining and I love it for strips. . .it becomes a little more challenging with separate squares. It can be done. . .


----------



## goleen (Oct 13, 2013)

That is actually brilliant! I have the perfect opportunity to try it out. Thank you.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

It makes a very nice seem.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely join. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW what a great idea!!!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WXY (Jul 15, 2019)

laceluvr said:


> This same picture & technique was on a previous KP post in 2016. Here is the link. Scroll down to the two posts by Jayceebee.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399409-1.html


Thank you so much for that info. Very informative. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

So cool, I have not seen this before. Terrific idea that will be put into use next time I join flat pieces.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

yellowrose741 said:


> Please provide link on Pinterest! Love this


Scroll back to laceluvr she has some advice about this pattern


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

How creative.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

laceluvr said:


> This same picture & technique was on a previous KP post in 2016. Here is the link. Scroll down to the two posts by Jayceebee.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399409-1.html


Thank you! I copied the info as it was a bit more detailed and very helpful!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice....should work on a sweater seam too.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I will give this a go the next time that I'm joining a rug.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> I'm sorry all of you ho asked about the link that was all it was on the Pinterest post.


I saw that too. I looked for more information and got nothing. So I just saved the picture. Hopefully that will be enough to get me going if I ever make a motif blanket again.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice. Bookmarked. Thank you for sharing! :sm01:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Can’t understand these directions but end result looks great in the photo.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for introducing me to this technique.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow what a brilliant idea.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

What a great join! Sounds really easy too. My kind of hint. Keep them coming!


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing.
Pat.


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Video of the join process:


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good idea, will have to give it a try, thank you!

Fiona3. ????????????


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Nifty idea...


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a nice finish! Thanks.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks very nice and I'm sure pretty easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> This same picture & technique was on a previous KP post in 2016. Here is the link. Scroll down to the two posts by Jayceebee.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399409-1.html


Thank you, nice explanation.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow! That looks like cool. I’ll have to try that as I hate seaming so rarely do blanket blocks for that reason.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

That looks really interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandic2 (Apr 27, 2019)

I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord. 
In order to get the right-hand stitch to look correct, I move that stitch to the right needle, pick up a loop from the edge of the square with the left needle, then put that slipped stitch back on the left needle and knit the two stitches together. 
Then knit the middle stitch. 
Then identify and add a loop from the edge of the other square, and knit those two stitches together. 
Move the yarn around the back, and do the right-most stitch again. And keep on. The first rows are kind of fiddly, but then it firms up and gets easier.
The trickiest part for me is "finding" the right loop to pick up -- but that's why I've never done well with any seaming! This seems to hide my inconsistencies in the knit-together stitch!
The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches. 
I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number. 
Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


----------



## sandic2 (Apr 27, 2019)

this is what I found on how to do join


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Am I dumb, or could I do this on sweater sides?


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Bummy said:


> Am I dumb, or could I do this on sweater sides?


I think you probably could. You would have to pick up the stitches at the end of the rows. It would be great in a contrast colour and you could also use it across the shoulder seams. I'm definitely going to try it on my next sweater.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

AKRaven said:


> Video of the join process:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

This looks great - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> Just found this in Pinterest and I have to share
> 
> Joining blanket square Cast on three stitches on dpn. Slip last stitch to rh needle, pick up edge stick, pass slip stitch back to left needle, knit 2tog, knit middle stitch, not for pop edge...
> 
> I am going to have to give it a try...as soon as I can knit again


So neat I to will have to give it ago, be so much better than sewing it up


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Interesting!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

That's very nice and it doesn't look like it'll come apart years from now.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

That's very nice and it doesn't look like it'll come apart years from now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Similar to making a saddle shoulder on a cardigan.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I am missing something. My mind just doesn't compute this. Would there be a You Tube on this? What would it be called?


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Will have to try this, thank you


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

BamaBelle said:


> I am missing something. My mind just doesn't compute this. Would there be a You Tube on this? What would it be called?


Scroll back through the replies and you will find several links.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting join for the blanket that I am currently knitting. I hope it goes quickly.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

BamaBelle said:


> I am missing something. My mind just doesn't compute this. Would there be a You Tube on this? What would it be called?


Video of the join process: 




Posted by AKRaven a couple of pages ago - good find!


----------

